# Kalium strings : which length to choose for my bass



## Koneko (Oct 25, 2015)

Hey,

Future Kalium Strings user here. I have a hard time figuring which length to order for my bass. I send an email to them but didn't get any answer. So I need your advices.

I made a picture with the measurements of my bass to make things easier :






This is a 35" bass. Right now I use Super Long Scale strings from D'addario but I need higher gauges.

And this is the chart from Kalium :






As you can see, I need at least 37" of usable string length from the ball to the nut. So I'm afraid the Standard size will be just a little too short.
I'm leaning toward the Medium Size but I'm worry the usable length will be a little too long for the lower string and it will end up winded around the bass string tuner... and this may be an issue, considering the lower string will probably be a .166.

What do you guys think ?


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Oct 25, 2015)

Have you tried emailing them?


----------



## Koneko (Oct 25, 2015)

Yes, I emailed them and didn't get any answer...


----------



## Action (Oct 25, 2015)

I have a 35" scale LTD with a very similar bridge and the normal scale strings work great. I have a .106, .136 and a .190. When you tune the string up to tension it will be long enough.

I say do not get the medium, it really is only needed for 36". And you're completely right, if my string was another 2" longer, it would have the wraps going around the tuning post in an unacceptable way.


----------



## Koneko (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks for your answer.
I also thought the tension might help but wasn't sure.

What model is your Ltd bass ? Mine is a F-415FM.


----------



## Action (Oct 25, 2015)

Koneko said:


> Thanks for your answer.
> I also thought the tension might help but wasn't sure.
> 
> What model is your Ltd bass ? Mine is a F-415FM.



B-206SM, you can see how much clearance I have at tension in the last picture of this post: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/bass-guitar-discussion/301669-nubd-ltd-zero-octave-content.html

I just pulled out a measuring tape and checked the same span as you have marked 94cm in your picture, accurately as I could; from the place the ball end rests, to the far side of the nut. On my bass this measures 36.75" and not 37". There's a bit more than a quarter inch of fully wound string past the top of my nut, which tells me it will (barely) work for you.


----------



## Koneko (Oct 25, 2015)

Action said:


> B-206SM, you can see how much clearance I have at tension in the last picture of this post: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/bass-guitar-discussion/301669-nubd-ltd-zero-octave-content.html
> 
> I just pulled out a measuring tape and checked the same span as you have marked 94cm in your picture, accurately as I could; from the place the ball end rests, to the far side of the nut. On my bass this measures 36.75" and not 37". There's a bit more than a quarter inch of fully wound string past the top of my nut, which tells me it will (barely) work for you.



Thank you very much for your help.
That is exactly the conclusions I came to while measuring my bass. And yeah, it looks like your bridge doesn't "eat" as much string length as mine does. Bummer.

So now, I really don't know what to do... 
Kalium should just make a new S/M size just for this particular bridge on this 35" bass. 

Maybe I can find somebody that would be ok to send me some old used crappy Kalium string in size S or M for me to try ? <-- I'm serious... If somebody lives in Europe and are willing to send some used strings to France, I can pay for shipping.

Kalium strings are fairly expensive, plus shipping cost to France... so I really don't want to waste $50...


----------



## Action (Oct 25, 2015)

I guess you could mark your current B string above the nut with a marker (at tension), take it out of the bass, and carefully measure it, to determine how much of the string length is 'eaten' by the bridge. You should be able to get a definite measurement that way. The low string is really the only one we're wondering about. You could safely get a Medium for your E because the machine head is more than 2" away from the nut. If it wasn't a $24 string I'd say just order one of each and have them ship you six strings.


----------



## Koneko (Oct 26, 2015)

Action said:


> I guess you could mark your current B string above the nut with a marker (at tension), take it out of the bass, and carefully measure it, to determine how much of the string length is 'eaten' by the bridge. You should be able to get a definite measurement that way. The low string is really the only one we're wondering about. You could safely get a Medium for your E because the machine head is more than 2" away from the nut. If it wasn't a $24 string I'd say just order one of each and have them ship you six strings.



At the current tension (we're talking about a .145 tuned to B) and without any safety margin (i've put a piece of tape right above the nut), it measures 93,5cm/36.8". The string is on the nut starting from 93cm/36.6". So if I add proper tension to the string, it could work... but barely...

Ordering 2 low strings might be a good workaround if I'm not sure. At least, I won't have to pay twice for shipping and I'll just waste one string. Hopefully, both the S and M will work.


----------

